

Sebastian Seung's Quest to Map the Human Brain - mturmon
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/magazine/sebastian-seungs-quest-to-map-the-human-brain.html

======
daughart
The connectome project is interesting, useful, and ambitious, but the method
they are using to generate these measurements, atomic scale microscopy (AFM,
electron microscopy) are simply not scalable to the size of the human brain.
We should be investing in fundamentally new technologies that can scale. It's
like the human genome project but worse. By that I mean they could have saved
a lot of time and effort using next generation sequencing a la Venter rather
than older technology which was less scalable.

------
bigdataisgreat
This is awesome, thanks for sharing

------
ExpiredLink
Time to post this link again:
[http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2012/09/your-
brain...](http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2012/09/your-brain-
pseudoscience-rise-popular-neurobollocks)

